# Tire size on an 88' 350D?



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hopefully will get more done on this thing soon but anyway my question is, what is the biggest size tire I could run on a stock motor? 88 honda 350d btw. Probably a dumb question, if so I apologize. Not much knowledge in this area. Plan on fabbing a small (1"-3") lift for it too. Could I run 12" rims with a 28" zilla? Just thinking of a random combination, that won't put too much stress on the stock motor/axles or bog too much. Any suggestions and help is greatly appreciated


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

28 zillas will be great on that machine....they are geared low


----------



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

I would love some 28" laws...but I intend to do a little other riding than mud. With the zillas should I run all skinnies or s/w?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would run s/w or w/w the zillas are a skinny tire by nAture. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Definitely s/w but I would probably go with the 27" on 12" wheels so they aren't as wide as the 28's. Not as wide, almost as tall cheaper and they weigh less so less strain on the drive train. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Good points. Thanks. So would a w/w 27x11 all around be functional? Or would s/w 27x9 and 27x11 be better?


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

S/W would be better IMO. Turns better and easier on front end mechanicals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Gotcha. Any other tire recommendations? How are kenda executioners? Heard mixed things about them. Just curious.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Zillas are crazy light and pull good still.... That motor you have will do great with 28 zillas and reason I say 28 is because they run just a bit short 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Gotcha.. so with s/w 28's zillas I would be fine? I just don't want them to look too skinny on the front because like said earlier they do run somewhat narrow


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

No they will most likely look rather large. Hondas run rather small lol. My dad has S/W 28" zillas on his can am 800r max and they look rather big on it. Not huge but they will look big on your honda. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Gotcha. I really appreciate the help! One other question tho. I've heard something about the rear brakes on these old Hondas that you can't put an aftermarket rim on it without the correct backspacing or something? What's the deal with that?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I've got an 02 rancher. There is no problem clearing the brake drum with aftermarket wheels. You'll want to get the SRA offset not the IRS. IRS will fit but will set the rear tires too far in. I believe the original offset is 5x2 front and 2x5 rear. You'll want to stick with that. IRS bikes are like 4x3 all around.


----------



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Okay I see! I feel dumb for asking all these questions lol


----------

